

Joanna Shields, tech executive, bullied to the point of breakdown - swombat
http://www.redonline.co.uk/red-women/interviews/joanna-shields

======
schultkl
I found the descriptions of the abuse and her overcoming it to take a leading
role in helping others quite moving. The article lists a few additional links,
for more information: (1) "Specific guide on reporting content online and
cyberbullying is available at
[http://www.ditchthelabel.org](http://www.ditchthelabel.org) "; and (2) "Read
Joanna Shields' guide on how to stop cyber bullying:
[http://www.redonline.co.uk/red-women/blogs/how-to-stop-
cyber...](http://www.redonline.co.uk/red-women/blogs/how-to-stop-cyber-
bullying-for-kids) ".

